# Cattleya Heathii (loddigesii x walkeriana)



## tomp (Oct 28, 2021)

This big fat pink thing is one of my favorite primary hybrids consistently blooming twice a year. Flowers are huge, long lasting, fragrant and exhibit the best characteristics of both parents.The true pink color is even more saturated than these photos show due to back lighting. Everyone should have at least one.


----------



## terryros (Oct 28, 2021)

I also like this primary hybrid. How long have you had it and do you know the parents used in breeding?


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 28, 2021)

How tall is the plant and the flower size?


----------



## abax (Oct 28, 2021)

Lovely and rather perfect. Wonderful dorsal too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 29, 2021)

that is nice.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 29, 2021)

Fantastic!


----------



## Phragper (Oct 30, 2021)

I would definitely want one Such lovely color and firm


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 30, 2021)

I would find room for this in my greenhouse; which says a lot coming from a Paph/Phrag addict with limited greenhouse space.


----------



## tomp (Oct 31, 2021)

terryros said:


> I also like this primary hybrid. How long have you had it and do you know the parents used in breeding?





terryros said:


> I also like this primary hybrid. How long have you had it and do you know the parents used in breeding?


Terry,
I acquired this plant in March 2010 and per the tag the parents are:
loddigesii ‘Shorty’ x walkeriana ‘The Chairman’


----------



## tomp (Oct 31, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> How tall is the plant and the flower size?


The plant is 25-30 cm tall. Flower size 13cm x 13 cm.
This blooming it is carrying 6 flowers on two spikes.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks! It is very compact!


----------



## terryros (Nov 1, 2021)

tomp said:


> Terry,
> I acquired this plant in March 2010 and per the tag the parents are:
> loddigesii ‘Shorty’ x walkeriana ‘The Chairman’


Same exact parents as mine, purchased from Orchids Limited, so no wonder they look similar.


----------



## tomp (Nov 2, 2021)

terryros said:


> Same exact parents as mine, purchased from Orchids Limited, so no wonder they look similar.


Acquired mine from Cal Orchid. I read your previous comments on parentage with interest. A belated thank you for that research post.


----------



## terryros (Nov 2, 2021)

tomp said:


> Acquired mine from Cal Orchid. I read your previous comments on parentage with interest. A belated thank you for that research post.


Sounds like flasks moved around!


----------

